# Hi I'm new here



## djpeters (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm a Guitarist In the UK, looking forward to chatting with people on this forum. I'm hoping to develop my skills as a Composer, Improviser and Teacher, Collaborating in Bands and Ensembles in Leeds UK + Finding Improv. + Ear Training Partners.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome DJ .


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

A fellow Yorkshireman! Ey up lad!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi dj & welcome.

Hope you enjoy the forum & I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## djpeters (Jun 3, 2010)

Great hospitality, Thankyou!


----------



## Krumcito (Jun 13, 2010)

hi dears im new here, and im posting links... check out my other posts xD


----------

